# D/s rear wheel arch trim wanted - Stargazer 2004



## tidzaboy (Nov 2, 2007)

Hi everyone, I've managed to scrape/bend the Driver side rear wheel trim----- whoops
Does anyone know of any Motorhome breakers ( are there such places??) where I might find one.
Our Autocruise is a Stargazer - 2004 (04 plate)

I suppose if all else fails, I will have to see if I can get a garage to 'restore' the damaged trim - if possible.

any help greatly appreciated
thanks
joe


----------

